# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χαθηκε budgie

## jk21

Xαθηκε το budgie της Αριαδνης η ΤΣΙΤΣΙ  στην περιοχη της Δαφνης  .Οποιος το δει ας ενημερωσει και αν ειναι επισκεπτης ας γραψει στη ομαδα του facebook του φορουμ  https://www.facebook.com/groups/greekbirdclub/?fref=ts

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ε όχι! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mariann@

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί γρήγορα....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μα καλα ειναι δυνατον;; Πως χαθηκε;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποοοοο βρε Αριαδνη πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα.Μην απελπιζεσαι θα το βρεις.

----------


## Cristina

Πω πω... Εύχομαι να βρεθεί το μικρό...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μακάρι να βρεθεί!!! Είναι κρίμα!!!  :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν το πιστευω......τι ατυχία, εύχομαι να βρεθεί.....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Απίστευτο ήταν όταν το έμαθα ειλικρινά ! Αριάδνη μου δύναμη και υπομονή εύχομαι !  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## Ariadni

Σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ.. Να στε καλα και ας μην ακουσουμε αλλα τετοια περιστατικα

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι έγινε Αριάδνη; Έχουμε κανένα νέο, κάτι; Το έβαλες στο parrotalert;

----------


## Ariadni

Εχει μπει παντου.. Να ναι καλα η Ερασμια, η Κωνσταντινα και ο κ. Δημήτρης .. Εγω δεν εχω μυαλο για τιποτα.. Βαλαμε κ αφισες χθες.. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.. Μονο αν τη βρει καποιος κ δει καποια αφισα ή καποια ανακοινωση στο διαδικτυο.. Πεταει παρα πολυ καλα.. Μπορει να ειναι οπουδηποτε..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αριάδνη σου έστειλα πμ. Δες το. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τώρα το είδα...εύχομαι να βρεθεί η μικρούλα.

----------

